# 12+4 any guesses please *Updated!!*



## laullypop

This is my scan from 12+4, what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## laullypop

And another one...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## laullypop

Bump. Anyone???

Thanks xx


----------



## 3babesforme

boy


----------



## laullypop

3babesforme said:


> boy

Thanks! I have an ultrasound booked for 9th June so will update then. 

Anyone else want to guess? X


----------



## KylasBaby

I think :blue: but this one is tricky


----------



## malia

Boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## laullypop

Thanks everyone. I feel it's a boy too. 

I'll update when I find out! :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Boy!:)


----------



## laullypop

You guys are good at this.
They said 100% boy!! :blue:

Can anyone just confirm that they definitely see boy in this pic? 

Thanks everyone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations. The above picture definitely looks like a boy to me :)


----------



## laullypop

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Congratulations. The above picture definitely looks like a boy to me :)

Thank you! 

I felt so confident and now I'm reading in to it more and hearing about swollen girl parts I'm doubting it! 

I'd love to hear anyone else's opinions.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations! Sticks out quite far for swollen bits so definitely looks boy! Do you get another scan at 20 weeks to confirm?:)


----------



## laullypop

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Congratulations! Sticks out quite far for swollen bits so definitely looks boy! Do you get another scan at 20 weeks to confirm?:)

Thanks! Yes I'll get another scan in around 4 weeks time. 

Feeling a little more confident after hearing others opinions. :) I've attached another pic, although I don't think it's that clear.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## bbbbbbb811

laullypop said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Sticks out quite far for swollen bits so definitely looks boy! Do you get another scan at 20 weeks to confirm?:)
> 
> Thanks! Yes I'll get another scan in around 4 weeks time.
> 
> Feeling a little more confident after hearing others opinions. :) I've attached another pic, although I don't think it's that clear.Click to expand...

You can see a willy sticking out still! Hopefully when you have your next scan they can confirm:)


----------



## Isme

That does definitely look like a boy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! That's a boy! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed it looks very willy like to me


----------



## laullypop

Thanks again ladies! 

Had my 20 week scan a few days ago and yes it's absolutely a boy, no doubt now! 
Although he made it awkward for her to get all the measurements he was not shy about letting us know he's a boy. :haha::happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

